
Elon Musk in union spat after wrongly calling Tesla worker a paid agitator - psoots
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/feb/11/elon-musk-in-union-spat-after-wrongly-calling-tesla-worker-a-paid-agitator
======
aanm1988
> Moran’s blog charged that Tesla managers required workers to sign
> confidentiality agreements not to speak out about wages or working
> conditions.

Isn't that illegal? You are allowed to talk about your wages.

